# Roo case for the fire



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Did anyone get their roo case for the fire yet?  I ordered one two weeks ago, and according to Amazon it has been shipped but nothing shows up when I click track package.  I'm wondering at this point if I should just file for a refund, or wait a little longer.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Nope, mine hasn't arrived yet.  I believe the delivery estimate is November 18-22, so I'm still in that window.  Amazon doesn't show tracking information for it either, but that's not uncommon for items shipped from outside vendors.

I wouldn't worry just yet unless you had a much earlier delivery estimate than I had.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I am hoping mine arrives tomorrow.  It seems to be lost currently in dhl land.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

We ordered our Roo case on November 13th and it arrived today via USPS.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Mine was shipped by USPS which is probably why I can't track it; hoping it gets here on Monday! I ordered the magenta.
Going to compare it to this because I REALLY like that purple.


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

I received my red Roo    last week even though when I ordered it wasn't expected to arrive until Dec.  Odd.  I am happy with the case.  However, the two black Roo cases I ordered on Nov. 2 haven't arrived yet - should be here next week.  No tracking available here either.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

We had to go with a boring black Roo case. The Fire is technically my DH's and he refused to use "girly" colors.  I wanted Red.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

The roo case for the fire seems much lighter than the Iconia one.  Black is very chic Sofie.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Still no roo case.  I messaged the seller on Wednesday of last week and still haven't received a response.  I think at this point I'm going to request a refund from amazon, since the last day in my delivery window was the 15th


----------



## ellesu (Feb 19, 2009)

katy32 said:


> Still no roo case. I messaged the seller on Wednesday of last week and still haven't received a response. I think at this point I'm going to request a refund from amazon, since the last day in my delivery window was the 15th


That's a shame. My two black roo cases arrived today. I would have to check but I think they were delivered within the delivery window - however, my red one arrived about about a month early. Odd. I hope you get a quick resolution. Mine all came USPS and there was absolutely no tracking info except to say they had left and were in transit.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I have a red, Roo case on order for my Touch.  It is coming from an ebay seller, and no tracking info.  I am really hoping it gets here tomorrow!  I want it for the holidays.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

My magenta one says shipped as of yesterday and it also has a tracking number that doesn't register at UPS.  I was hoping to have it by Thanksgiving.


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

This looks perfect.  I think I will have to have one.  Now just decide on the color.  I wish there was purple.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

katy32 said:


> Still no roo case. I messaged the seller on Wednesday of last week and still haven't received a response. I think at this point I'm going to request a refund from amazon, since the last day in my delivery window was the 15th


Same here..I have sent two emails with no response. Time to file a claim, I think..I'll wait and see what happens tomorrow, but after that, I want my money back.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

I filed a claim with Amazon and got my money refunded. I chose to take it in the form of an Amazon gift card. I also left seller feedback(negative). No excuse for not getting back to my emails.


----------



## Tina C. (Jan 20, 2010)

I ordered mine on Monday.  It arrived today which was fast.  I'm returning it though.  There is no way to secure the front part of the cover when it is closed, no type of front closure or magnetic type closure.  I ordered the book style.  I would be afraid to carry it in my purse incase something slipped inside and scratched the screen.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

Wow. I was going to buy this cover. The colors are nice, but I carry mine in a purse too. It would work with a sleeve though.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't like that it doesn't have a closure.    I thought it had an elastic strap.  I could be confused as I've looked at so many of them.  LOL  I just sent an email to the seller.  Mine was supposed to be delivered by the 22nd.  I don't have it and it looks like even if it shows I'll be sending it back.  I have another one from a different company coming the first week of December.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, this is just how things work for me. I got the case in the mail this morning, lol. Someone from PC Micro store( the 3rd party seller through Amazon) emailed me today. She said that they printed out shipping labels ahead of time and it was shipped later than I was told in the shipping email. She also said the case was way more popular than they thought it would be.

I have to say that the case is beautiful though and was what I wanted. I don't care so much that it doesn't have a front closure- it covers the edges of the Fire and keeps it in there securely, which is more important to me. The leather is nice, and it's a pretty color( I got the magenta).

So, I'm off to tweak my seller feedback although I still think they shouldn't have preprinted the labels.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

parakeetgirl said:


> I have to say that the case is beautiful though and was what I wanted. I don't care so much that it doesn't have a front closure- it covers the edges of the Fire and keeps it in there securely, which is more important to me. The leather is nice, and it's a pretty color( I got the magenta).
> 
> So, I'm off to tweak my seller feedback although I still think they shouldn't have preprinted the labels.


So, what will happen with the refund?


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Mine arrived today, also magenta.  I'm can't say I'm thrilled with it, but it works.  I don't like the framed part as it interferes when I need to touch around the edge, especially the bottom where the menu is located.  It has a chemical smell and not a hint of leather smell.  I'm sure putting it in a bag with some baking soda will clear the smell so it is hardly anything to complain about.  The magnetic closure is super weak and it really does need an elastic band or something to secure it better.  Chances are I'll keep it as a spare and hope the AYL case thrills me more.


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

Pushka said:


> So, what will happen with the refund?


I already emailed CS to tell them that I received the case and I'm keeping it.


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

parakeetgirl said:


> Ok, this is just how things work for me. I got the case in the mail this morning, lol. Someone from PC Micro store( the 3rd party seller through Amazon) emailed me today. She said that they printed out shipping labels ahead of time and it was shipped later than I was told in the shipping email. She also said the case was way more popular than they thought it would be.
> 
> I have to say that the case is beautiful though and was what I wanted. I don't care so much that it doesn't have a front closure- it covers the edges of the Fire and keeps it in there securely, which is more important to me. The leather is nice, and it's a pretty color( I got the magenta).
> 
> So, I'm off to tweak my seller feedback although I still think they shouldn't have preprinted the labels.


That's really, well, ugh. They get paid when they print the labels...


----------



## parakeetgirl (Feb 27, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> That's really, well, ugh. They get paid when they print the labels...


Yeah, I thought it was a little shady too. I do have to say that I will think twice about ordering from PC Micro Store again. And I do like the case an awful lot, so it turned out OK.


----------

